# Which are the 3 best suggestions for medical students to study with full focus?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

There are many things to consider for medical students but below are the three things which I personally follow:


Study at a time each day when you won’t have too many distractions.
Keep your study materials organized so you don’t waste valuable time searching for things.
Study outdoor or you can go to the nearby your favorite places for study.
These are the things that I personally follow at present or when I was in medical school.


----------

